# Not fresh caught....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

.... but it was good in a pinch. Yeah I know,it was Tilapia but it was good. Us highland back woods folk have to do what they can for some fish.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I loves me some hushpuppies !!!!

Rick


----------

